# Lexi's getting spayed



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

I know our vet will answer some of these questions.

But what can I expect with her energy level when she gets home?

I know she won't be able to run around, how do I occupy her if she does have a lot of energy.

Any questions I should make a point to ask the vet about?

Just tell me anything you have encountered! Want to be prepared. And also not freak out if something is normal during this time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a link to my experience. I think I had the extreme case of craziness. Good Luck!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2141.msg14518.html#msg14518


----------



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahh.. I knew I remembered seeing something from you. Just couldn't find it again!
Thanks for the link.

Sorry about your experience. But it's good to know that incase this happens to us, it's happened before.

Good to know about all the bones to distract her. Hopefully they don't excite her


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you search the site, you will find the gamut of no problems to all-out craziness. Think back over the time you have had your puppy. You should be able to form a general expectation of how difficult it will be. If you were able to distract her before she got into mischief, you will probably be able to distract her after the surgery. If you had one of those puppies that just couldn't be distracted, got into everything, jumping, biting, humping beyond what seems to be normal on this forum, you may want to plan for an uncontrollable recovery. No guarantees, but hopefully a general idea. Savannah was sedated from the time she came home until her stitches were removed. RubyRoo's experience is a good one to review, too.

I had the vet tech look at the incision with me before we left the office and explain what it should look like, how it would change if she was doing too much too soon, and the trouble signs that would need a phone call or trip back to the vet.

Some have trouble leaving the stitches alone. You may have to experiment with different types of cone collars - so make sure you can return the ones that don't work. Some folks haven't needed them at all.

Not all vets staff their offices at night. Check and then make plans accordingly. I didn't want to leave Savannah unattended, so I brought her home that night, but I kept her in her crate the entire evening.

You will not want her to jump out of the car with new stitches. Figure out how to get her into and out of the vehicle before she has surgery so you can practice or get someone to help you if needed.

List any stationary commands you want to practice. The recovery time is perfect for practicing long sits and downs. We also started on 'Left' and 'Right' (with minimal success at the time, I grant you).

I kept her on a short leash during all potty trips. I told my neighbors ahead to time. The neighbor kids kept away from our yard so she wouldn't jump to try to play with them. The neighbors with dogs also kept away from the yard during the recovery.

Hope everything goes smoothly for you and you have one of those 'no problem' recoveries!


----------



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

so far, not TOO bad.
she was pretty loopy when we brought her home. but that quickly faded.

i cannot even see the stiches. they are the kind that dissolve after a couple weeks.

she is really struggling with the no jumping or running rule. 
she has always listened to us, but her uncontrollable energy is overpowering the commands. she is dying to run & jump. have had to take her outside on a leash while she goes to the bathroom. to avoid her sprinting around the yard.

her incision is a little red and seems to have developed some bruising. taking her to the vet today to reassure us that everything is fine.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

The bruising is normal. We were concerned when this started to appear after a day or so and started to spread all around the incision. I called the vet and she stated it was due to the clamp they use for the cover on her. She said that she wished there was another method they could use but this is what caused it and to not be concerned. I believe we posted the pics up on here when it happened. I felt so bad for our poor baby but she didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but if Lexi is a licker and won't leave her stitches alone, I would invest in one of these. Darwin absolutely hated his E-cone, but doesn't mind wearing this at all. Best part is she can wear it in her crate. and it is less likely to knock everything over!

http://www.petco.com/product/100555...bazaarvoice-_-RLP-_-100555-_-productname_link

Good luck!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We just got our almost 7 month old female spayed 4 days ago. Before doing it I worried myself sick about how I was going to keep her calm - she is a runner & a jumper. Here's my experience so far.

Day 1 - Brought her home in the afternoon & she immediately went to her favorite chair & tried to jump up. Stopped her & placed her in it on a blanket & covered her up with 2 more blankets. She mostly slept until it was bed time and then she slept all night. During her minimal awake time she moaned a bit, stared at the ceiling or kept opening & closing her mouth (her throat probably hurt). We gave her ice chips, some water & a small dinner. No vomiting.

Day 2 - She felt better but was still tired & sore. We stayed by her side 100% of the time to make sure she didn't jump on furniture or people. Short potty walks on the leash. Kept her entertained with nylabones. She chewed on them for hours. But, she was not overly active, it was as if she "knew" she needed to be calm.

Day 3 - She felt better. She is ready to run & play. Went on leash walks all around the yard, she pointed at birds, sniffed where other animals had been and pulled me a bit too much in an effort to run (and she is leash trained - she's just forgetting her manners in an effort to get back to normal activity). She attempted to jump on & off her chair a lot - but a quick verbal correction from us stopped her in her tracks. She is really handling this so much better than I ever imagined. Last night she was so bored I pulled out one of the giant rawhide bones - the type that is so big it will take her hours just to get the first piece off. She chewed on it for about 30 minutes & made no dent at all in it. 
Day 4 - Today she is pretty much like yesterday. Feeling good, ready to play. She is eating just fine. The scar is healing nicely. She hasn't really licked on it at all. If she starts licking, I think I'll put her skid plate on her instead of a cone. 

Before spaying:
1. Make sure your dog is trained and listens to you.
2. Have an arsenal of nylabones, kongs & giant rawhides for entertainment. 
3. Make sure you are ready to dedicate 100% to your dog for at least a week. 

Once she can run off leash (on Day 7 I'm told, but I might wait until Day 10 if I can stand it), I plan to put her underbelly skid plate on her - it will cover her scar area. (I didn't get mine here - but here's a link to one almost identical to ours http://www.gundogsupply.com/skid-plate-oreange.html) She runs through bushes a lot and I can see her catching, scratching or puncturing the incision. This will provide an extra layer of protection.

I'll update future days when I get a chance.


----------

